# viber and vodafone



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

For those that are having problems with viber connecting it seem that us pay as you go customers are being blocked as they say we are using it too much do all p.a.g customers will start to have difficulties using the free voice services unless get this you updaye your internet consumtion to 2 gigabytes at 32 euros a month this is straight from the horse mouth i dont know what over companies are doing this but they wont admit they are blocking us i complained heavily to them and said i was using viber for five yrs prior and he said basically i was lying so there you go


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

Viber has been a bit of a pain per se past couple of days. I have contract with vodafone for mobile internet and also have home wifi and it's been the same. Viber did tweet that the problems had been sorted now so I would check it again.

The timing of your problems might have had nothing to do with being blocked, unless you know better, but it's possible that this is some story having been cooked up to try and sell you a contract I don't know.

Edit: While I think on, I think that when you use Viber it does use bandwidth that you pay for. Skype, for example uses about a mb per minute, something which I found to my cost when I first got the vodafone contract after first moving over. So I can't see why you'd be blocked as such, you'd simply have to "Pay as you go...." as the title suggests...


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

Dunpleecin said:


> Viber has been a bit of a pain per se past couple of days. I have contract with vodafone for mobile internet and also have home wifi and it's been the same. Viber did tweet that the problems had been sorted now so I would check it again.
> 
> The timing of your problems might have had nothing to do with being blocked, unless you know better, but it's possible that this is some story having been cooked up to try and sell you a contract I don't know.
> 
> Edit: While I think on, I think that when you use Viber it does use bandwidth that you pay for. Skype, for example uses about a mb per minute, something which I found to my cost when I first got the vodafone contract after first moving over. So I can't see why you'd be blocked as such, you'd simply have to "Pay as you go...." as the title suggests...


Exactly but i spoke to vodafone customer service and this is whatvtheir rep told me asbi quote i pay 50 cents a day for 20 meg of data i dont want or need contracts i used viber with no problem on my p.a.g 50 cents a day 20 meg with no probs whatsoever i started a problem with viber two months ago spoke to a customer service rep then and she said they havent blocked viber ok uninstall reinstall doesnt work tried different procedures yesterday rang them again and has quote you know the rest he even tried to call me a liar that i never used viber on p.a.g so i dont know but disgudting that they can do this without a notification so i really dont know but even now it wont let me send texts or photos to my family


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

Can I make a suggestion Tony? Firstly, try going to a cafe that has free wifi. Or visit a friend who has wifi. I am assuming that you should be able to use Viber there. If you still have problems then it could be either your device or a problem with Viber itself. If you don't have any problems, then I would simply get another PAYG sim from a different provider as I presume PAYG means just that, that you are not tied.

Edit. I pay 30 per month for 5 gig of data a month, which, if you're paying 50 cents for just 20 meg, seems ridiculously cheap. This is why I'd never go pay as you go. You get fleeced.

Further edit: And other companies are cheaper than that!


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Try Skype to see if it works, if they're blocking one they'll be blocking them all.

My wife uses Skype on a PAYG Orange SIM with no issues at all. It's excellent quality when calling and costs 12 Euros a month.



tonyinspain said:


> Exactly but i spoke to vodafone customer service and this is whatvtheir rep told me asbi quote i pay 50 cents a day for 20 meg of data i dont want or need contracts i used viber with no problem on my p.a.g 50 cents a day 20 meg with no probs whatsoever i started a problem with viber two months ago spoke to a customer service rep then and she said they havent blocked viber ok uninstall reinstall doesnt work tried different procedures yesterday rang them again and has quote you know the rest he even tried to call me a liar that i never used viber on p.a.g so i dont know but disgudting that they can do this without a notification so i really dont know but even now it wont let me send texts or photos to my family


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

SKype works on wifi here but viber on the desktop is useless. Normally starts ok then degenerates to useless. 
Occasionally it is ok but personally I've always thought it was a ****e system & only have it as the wife & daughters do.


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

gus-lopez said:


> SKype works on wifi here but viber on the desktop is useless. Normally starts ok then degenerates to useless.
> Occasionally it is ok but personally I've always thought it was a ****e system & only have it as the wife & daughters do.


Hi gus as a footnote i have changed my tariff to 600meg 10 euros a month and its on again as i have a son travelling in asia one in uk and family all over it was a cheap life line to them but what got my goat was the customer service rep telling me i had never used it on my smaller pay as you go tariff when i have been using it for years with no probs then it started last two months as connection lost vider blocked check your connection even though i had money on my phone


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

Yes still blocked wifi fine phone data blocked


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

Dunpleecin said:


> Can I make a suggestion Tony? Firstly, try going to a cafe that has free wifi. Or visit a friend who has wifi. I am assuming that you should be able to use Viber there. If you still have problems then it could be either your device or a problem with Viber itself. If you don't have any problems, then I would simply get another PAYG sim from a different provider as I presume PAYG means just that, that you are not tied.
> 
> Edit. I pay 30 per month for 5 gig of data a month, which, if you're paying 50 cents for just 20 meg, seems ridiculously cheap. This is why I'd never go pay as you go. You get fleeced.
> 
> Further edit: And other companies are cheaper than that!


Your exactly right thats my options thanxs


----------

